# What Ingredients is bad for your Dog



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I was just wanted to know all the bad Ingredients i have to watch for. 

Like -Corn, Soy, Grain and what else. 

Also does this apply for cats too?


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

If I can't pronounce it then its not any good for man nor beast.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Watch the first few ingredients to make sure there is a good amount of meat. I'm not sure what else specifically to look for


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

MonkeyJoey said:


> If I can't pronounce it then its not any good for man nor beast.


Hehehe Love the way you think.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Chico's Mum said:


> Hi, I was just wanted to know all the bad Ingredients i have to watch for.
> 
> Like -Corn, Soy, Grain and what else.
> 
> Also does this apply for cats too?


...

First, let me apologize for dragging this thread off-topic. It has been my understanding that Arab cultures have a strong dislike for dogs, which are considered unclean. I am curious regarding your experience as a dog owner in Saudi Arabia. I might also add that, prior to my retirement, I was a contractor working with the Air Force. I personally was not involved in the specific projects, but many of my colleagues and their Air Force counterparts, worked in-Kingdom on projects such as Peace Shield and Saudi AWACS. These military and civilian personnel had to be quite careful to behave within the proper cultural norms.

Just curious, and seeking information. No offense intended.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I won't feed anything that doesn't have meat as the first few ingredients. I like to see meat meal in the top 3 or 4 since it doesn't have water content and is more pure animal protein. 

No wheat, soy, corn, or grains. I prefer no beet pulp. And nothing "artificial" (long chemical names no one can pronounce). 

Sometimes you have to compromise, but I won't compromise on meat and no grains personally. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No By-Products!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> I won't feed anything that doesn't have meat as the first few ingredients. I like to see meat meal in the top 3 or 4 since it doesn't have water content and is more pure animal protein.
> 
> No wheat, soy, corn, or grains. I prefer no beet pulp. And nothing "artificial" (long chemical names no one can pronounce).
> 
> ...


Thank your post was so useful. 
And i notice here that a lot of people wont compromise also on grains and corn. 
What does this two do to dogs and cats? 



Huly said:


> No By-Products!


What's By Products?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I won't feed anything that doesn't have meat as the first few ingredients. I like to see meat meal in the top 3 or 4 since it doesn't have water content and is more pure animal protein.
> 
> No wheat, soy, corn, or grains. I prefer no beet pulp. And nothing "artificial" (long chemical names no one can pronounce).
> 
> ...


Ashley's post is exactly what we look for when finding food for Jaxx. 



Chico's Mum said:


> Thank your post was so useful.
> And i notice here that a lot of people wont compromise also on grains and corn.
> What does this two do to dogs and cats?
> 
> ...


Dogs naturally are carnivores (meat eaters.) A lot of dogs have allergies to grains or can develop allergies to grains. Digesting grains can also be a problem for some dogs.

This is a good article about grains and dogs that puts it pretty simply:
Best Grain Free Dog Foods


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Ashley's post is exactly what we look for when finding food for Jaxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. 

Im going to get Chico a vet appointment for his vaccination. Im thinking i should ask the vet to give him allergy test too. This could also help me to avoid food that is not good for him. He eats Raw now. But still he could be allergic to a meat I feed him or specific meds. Its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Meat and Bone Meal—a dry rendered product from mammal tissues made from slaughterhouse waste and other dead animals not suitable for human consumption. It often contains 50% protein, 35% ash, 8-12% fat, and 4-7% moisture. It includes bone, but does not include blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents, except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices. The type of animal is not specified and therefore it can come from any of the sources taken in and processed by the rendering plant including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled, diseased animals classified as 4-D meat. 

Meat Meal—a rendered product from mammal tissues unfit for human consumption. It does not include blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices. The type of animal is not specified and therefore it can come from any of the sources taken in and processed by the rendering plant including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled, diseased animals classified as 4-D meat. 

Bone Meal—a rendered product unfit for human consumption (steamed) dried & ground product sterilized by cooking un-decomposed bones with steam under pressure. Grease, gelatin and meat fiber may or may not be removed. The type of animal is not specified and therefore it can come from any of the sources taken in and processed by the rendering plant including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled and diseased.

Animal Fat—the greasy debris left over after rendering, deemed inedible for humans. It is obtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial processes of rendering or extracting. It consists predominantly of glyceride esters of fatty acids and contains no additions of free fatty acids. If an antioxidant is used, the common name or names must be indicated, followed by the words "used as a preservative." Where the fat comes from is not specified so it could be any of a combination of the sources taken in and processed by the rendering plant including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled, diseased animals.

Tallow—animal fats with a titer above 40 degrees Celsius. Tallow is classified by regulators as inedible to humans. Where the fat comes from is not specified so it could be any of or a combination of the sources taken in and processed by the rendering plant including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled and diseased.

Animal digest—a rendered product material of cooked-down broth made from unspecified body parts from unspecified animals unfit for human consumption. It is the results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and un-decomposed animal tissue. Materials treated with heat, enzymes and/or acids to form concentrated natural flavors. It is usually sprayed onto the kibble to make it smell and taste more appealing to the pets eating it. It is an extremely poor source of protein. Since the type of animal is not specified it can be anything accepted and processed by the rendering plant including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled, diseased animals.

Digest—a rendered product material of cooked-down broth made from unspecified body parts from unspecified animals unfit for human consumption. It is the results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and un-decomposed animal tissue. Materials treated with heat, enzymes and/or acids to form concentrated natural flavors. It is usually sprayed onto the kibble to make it smell and taste more appealing to the pets eating it. It is an extremely poor source of protein. Since the type of animal is not specified it can be anything accepted and processed by the rendering plant including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled, diseased animals.

Digest is a flavoring, not a meat. For example only a small amount of a "chicken digest" is needed to produce a "chicken flavored cat food," even though no actual chicken is added to the food. Digest is unfit for human consumption.

Poultry by-product meal—a dry rendered product of slaughtered poultry consisting of things deemed not fit for human consumption (no muscle meat included), which can include heads, beaks, necks, intestines, undeveloped eggs, viscera, free from fecal content and foreign matter (except in such amounts as might occur unavoidably in good processing practices), but does not include feathers (except in such amounts as might occur unavoidably in good processing practices). Including the dead, destroyed, dying, disabled, diseased birds.

The Truth About Animal By-Products in Dog Food

As for allergy report my one cat Huly has severe allergies so we paid $300 for a blood allergy report. Here is a copy of the report where you can ask your Vet about it as mine is very intense but well work the $$$
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/68616-potential-food-allergy-2.html


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much.  This is alot of good info. I read this and some from the link. I will save it. Thank you again.


----------



## ChrisGayle (May 30, 2013)

I have one more thing to say..keep the dogs away from sweet eatables like biscuits, pastries etc..they tend to lose their hair after eating them..just wanted to add something.


----------

